# Nintendo DS



## kyektulu (Nov 24, 2005)

*Has anyone purchased one?

I was just wondering as im thinking of buying a nintendo ds.
What are the games, graphics and duration of the general games like?
I dont want to purchase one and the games only be like 20 hours of gameplay.

I have seen Nintendogs, Oh gosh it is cute!
I have had a 'go' of my friends and it is great, thinking about getting one but I am worried as I think it would just be a novelty for me and the novelty wearing off after a few months as the game would become very repetitive.*


----------



## Presea (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, I think it depends on why you would be buying it. Personally I have one for the multiplayer abilities, which seem to be endless. Games like Mariokart never get boring for our group of friends. There is also a chat capability which is quite amusing - and the prospect of future internet capability is a god-send. 
Mario 64 is the most obvious single player one I think - that's very cool, and seems to make use of the touch pad quite well. And there are plenty novelty type games, testing it's capabilites, like Project Rub, though personally I think the replay value on those doesn't last very long. 
Nintendogs is a lovely game, and can keep you occupied for a while, though again the play value is limited - that is, depending on how much you are into games like that. Kind of like, Petz or The Sims I suppose. 
I have heard that they are a few rpgs on and coming out on the DS, which should be nice. I haven't personally heard anything about them though.
I think it's worth getting one. It's definately got more gameplay value to it than the PSP. Or maybe even wait until the new DS model comes out? I don't think that's too far away..


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 22, 2006)

*I would defo get one, especially the one with the dog.  My husband and I have a playstation 2 - hours of fun*


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 22, 2006)

im thinken of getting one myself - but probally for the oppostite reasons you posted. I just want something i can play for 10 or 20 min while im waiting for something else, and lets face it nintendo are great at making games to entertain but arn't that deep


----------



## Hibye23 (Mar 7, 2006)

GO FOR IT!
I suggest you get Wi-FI too.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm getting one shortly (the new DS Lite) just basically because I don't think much of the PSP, I'm quite taken by a few of the games on the DS and I've heard rave reviews about it's durability. It's also half the price of a PSP, which is an important consideration for me.


----------



## Presea (Mar 7, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I'm getting one shortly (the new DS Lite) just basically because I don't think much of the PSP, I'm quite taken by a few of the games on the DS and I've heard rave reviews about it's durability. It's also half the price of a PSP, which is an important consideration for me.


 
Lol yes.. the amount of times that I've dropped mine.. ^_^. Anyway, you can always rely on Nintendo for quality and value for money!


----------

